# Gas is now 5 dollars a gallon almost everywhere.



## KennyAtom (May 29, 2022)

I thought you were going to do something, Biden. You said that you were going to lower gas prices.

I never thought I'd say this, but I miss the good ol' days under Trump, when gas was 2 dollars a gallon, and not this expensive behemoth that'll raise costs of living to the point that multiple people will become homeless.


----------



## naddel81 (May 29, 2022)

Gas is still way too cheap for the harm it does to the planet. Here it is at 10 dollars a gallon. Although we pay in liters, but it is almost twice as expensive as in the US. and still too cheap!
We are spoiled by the status quo. Fortunately that is going to change very soon. So sad it needed a war to get there ("thanks, Putin", I guess).


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (May 29, 2022)

Thank the Oil industry as a whole, not just one section of government.

Political color means nothing when the currency under it is black gold.


----------



## KennyAtom (May 29, 2022)

naddel81 said:


> Gas is still way too cheap for the harm it does to the planet. Here it is at 10 dollars a gallon. Although we pay in liters, but it is almost twice as expensive as in the US. and still too cheap!


You can walk everywhere else in the world, here we rely on cars.

Basically we're fucked at this point, people are going to become homeless, people are going to kill themselves because they're facing homelessness, we're all fucked.

It doesn't help that Biden said he'd help, but he hasn't helped.


----------



## SG854 (May 29, 2022)

I would gladly raise the gas price to $10 a gallon if it means saving the planet.


----------



## KennyAtom (May 29, 2022)

DarknessPlay3r said:


> Thank the Oil industry as a whole, not just one section of government.
> 
> Political color means nothing when the currency under it is black gold.


that makes sense. still sucks.



SG854 said:


> I would gladly raise the gas price to $10 a gallon if it means saving the planet.


Honestly, I'd try and push the edge towards cleaner alternatives, make them cheaper, more viable, before raising gas prices as a whole.

Straight up raising it automatically will quite literally kill people at this point, whether self inflicted because facing homelessness or killed while homeless.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 29, 2022)

It is not just the Ukraine conflict. Nothing was solved or overcome in 2008. The amazing stock market during the Trump years was also fake, i.e. disconnected from the real economy.
It does not matter how much a potato costs. What matters is whether there are enough potatoes to go around. "Gas is too expensive: I know, let´s increase wages and pensions and welfare" 
The only way out is suffering, a restart or letting the interest rate go beyond the inflation rate (but the federal reserve won´t allow it).


----------



## mightymuffy (May 29, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> You can walk everywhere else in the world, here we rely on cars.


 Nnngh, must resist.... the temptation... (but he's set it up that well haha!)
Works out at $7.39 here in the UK, less than I expected, mostly due to the piss poor value of the pound at the moment though (£1 - $1.26? WTF..)
Price rise has got feck all to do with who's in power over on your side of the pond, Trump was just lucky in that respect. 
I will add however, when you were all crying into your boots at the price going up to $4 a gallon (not that long ago), it was approx $6.48 here in the UK at that time... so since then ours has gone up by 14%, whereas yours has gone up 25%?? That's quite the difference..


----------



## SG854 (May 29, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> that makes sense. still sucks.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'd try and push the edge towards cleaner alternatives, make them cheaper, more viable, before raising gas prices as a whole.
> ...


You Americans rely too much on gas


----------



## naddel81 (May 29, 2022)

the rich times are over. I guess now comes recession again. but this time it is not "only" financially as in 2008.


----------



## subcon959 (May 29, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> Nnngh, must resist.... the temptation... (but he's set it up that well haha!)
> Works out at $7.39 here in the UK, less than I expected, mostly due to the piss poor value of the pound at the moment though (£1 - $1.26? WTF..)
> Price rise has got feck all to do with who's in power over on your side of the pond, Trump was just lucky in that respect.
> I will add however, when you were all crying into your boots at the price going up to $4 a gallon (not that long ago), it was approx $6.48 here in the UK at that time... so since then ours has gone up by 14%, whereas yours has gone up 25%?? That's quite the difference..


Not to nitpick but I think you might be using imperial gallons instead of US gallons.


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Not to nitpick but I think you might be using imperial gallons instead of US gallons.



Metric system FTW


----------



## Nothereed (May 29, 2022)

Had the United States lobbying issue been fixed. (and subsides changed earlier before this point) This likely wouldn't be nearly as much of a problem. Since eletric cars are still far more expensive then they really should be. I'm sure the 20 billion dollars in subsidies for oil companies could of been used else where. But no, gotta keep a industry that is declining propped up because money.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 29, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Not to nitpick but I think you might be using imperial gallons instead of US gallons.


Wrong, I used US gallons... an imperial gallon is 4.54 litres, which would've given me a figure of $8.69


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2022)

El presidente does have some influence over how things work -- strategic reserve levels (which are now some of the lowest known), pipelines cancelled and whatever else does play into it. War has some effect even on largely self sufficient places (I can sell it to my neighbour but if bob overseas is willing to pay more than somewhere along the line things change). At the same time the way the oil industry works did change too (and not because of hippies, save that those hippies were also those that forced people into their homes for a while for dubious reasons) and easier in some ways to produce less and charge more.
The abysmally designed towns and cities -- harsh zoning, suburbs as a general concept, "single family homes", laughable public transport, no option to walk anywhere really*, excessive distances because easy at one point... these all add up to make things far worse than they could be.
It is what it is though and in many ways you have to play the game that is being played so while I can look on and laugh at having to take a car a considerable distance to go shopping it never the less remains what you kind of have to do.

*I can and do walk considerable distances cross country all the time and have very little fear of death. Hated walking in the suburban US though, and most of that was western Washington state which is hardly some downtrodden hole somewhere in the south. If you were unsteady on your feet/not fit and cared about potentially being wiped out then no chance.

As far as environment... means little when most of Asia is doing what it does. Concerns mostly raised there for I R good boy points than anything useful from where I sit (and anybody really concerned would be going both feet into nuclear if they were).


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2022)

Thanks, Obama


----------



## ghjfdtg (May 29, 2022)

It's mainly the oil industry trying to rip all of us off under the excuse of the war. I don't buy it at all the war is causing these prices when crude oil is back to pre-war prices and they are making record profits. It's time to abandon oil.


----------



## subcon959 (May 30, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> Wrong, I used US gallons... an imperial gallon is 4.54 litres, which would've given me a figure of $8.69


Yep, I had it the wrong way round lol
Btw, where are you getting petrol so cheap? I can't find any less than 1.62.


----------



## spoggi (May 30, 2022)

In Denmark it's almost 3$ converted from DKK for 1 liter Oktan 100 Benzin
Glad that i dont have a car


----------



## Sypherone (May 30, 2022)

In Germany we pay actually average 2,15 Euro for 1 Liter. By 3,785 Liter per gallon its around 9 USD for 1 Gallon. 

Thx goes to Russia. But good that we are on the way for Electric cars to be more independent from it.

Begging these Year it stands by 1.60€ , but raising constantly since years to get the people to look for alternatives. With begging of the Electric Vehicle there is one, now.


----------



## spoggi (May 30, 2022)

Sypherone said:


> In Germany we pay actually around 2,15 Euro for 1 Liter. By 4,54 Liter per gallon its around 10 USD for 1 Gallon.
> Thx goes to Russia. But good that we are on the way for Electric cars to be more independent from it.


That's insane 
Hopefully Putin wont live for long


----------



## Xzi (May 30, 2022)

I have a gas car, but it's really fuel efficient so I haven't been impacted much.  Even putting aside the Russian invasion of Ukraine, Americans should've started realizing long ago that we can't continue being reliant on countries like Saudi Arabia and Russia for vital resources.  Way past time to go with all-electric vehicles and use a combination of nuclear and renewables to power them.


----------



## KingVamp (May 30, 2022)

EVs are getting better every moment. More and better changing stations. Virtual power plants are becoming more common. I can't wait until most gas vehicles become a thing of the past.


----------



## subcon959 (May 30, 2022)

With the insane price hikes for energy lately (and still to come) it's not as tempting to go electric as it used to be. If you have to charge at home anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2022)

Sypherone said:


> In Germany we pay actually around 2,15 Euro for 1 Liter. By 4,54 Liter per gallon its around 10 USD for 1 Gallon.
> Thx goes to Russia. But good that we are on the way for Electric cars to be more independent from it.


Where does the electricity come from? Especially since the hippies managed to get the German nuclear plants offlined.


----------



## erikas (May 30, 2022)

naddel81 said:


> Gas is still way too cheap for the harm it does to the planet. Here it is at 10 dollars a gallon. Although we pay in liters, but it is almost twice as expensive as in the US. and still too cheap!
> We are spoiled by the status quo. Fortunately that is going to change very soon. So sad it needed a war to get there ("thanks, Putin", I guess).


Do you realize that its the poor that's getting fucked over the most? I genuinely don't understand people like you who think x is too cheap. I bet you're anti nuclear as well.


----------



## LoggerMan (May 30, 2022)

Suggesting that Trump would have somehow avoided the invasion of Ukraine? Even if the US had enough of their own oil to meet their own demand, why would those American oil corporations agree to sell it to Americans for $2 a gallon when they could sell it anywhere else in the world for $5 a gallon. It would be illegal for them to not represent their shareholders best interest and get the market value for the oil they sell. America never nationalised their oil or oil corporations, so America cannot enjoy cheap oil like other countries in the world can.


----------



## wurstpistole (May 30, 2022)

I envy you. How much is a gallon, 3,8 litres? That means 1,30$ per litre. We're paying 2,20€ per litre at the moment. Stop crying.


----------



## Creamu (May 30, 2022)

erikas said:


> Do you realize that its the poor that's getting fucked over the most? I genuinely don't understand people like you who think x is too cheap. I bet you're anti nuclear as well.


They get exploited.


LoggerMan said:


> Suggesting that Trump would have somehow avoided the invasion of Ukraine?


Would you start a conflict with a mad man?


LoggerMan said:


> Even if the US had enough of their own oil to meet their own demand, why would those American oil corporations agree to sell it to Americans for $2 a gallon when they could sell it anywhere else in the world for $5 a gallon.


At some point there won't be a civilisation for them to suck dry.


LoggerMan said:


> It would be illegal for them to not represent their shareholders best interest and get the market value for the oil they sell. America never nationalised their oil or oil corporations, so America cannot enjoy cheap oil like other countries in the world can.


The situation grow increasingly unstable.


----------



## Sypherone (May 30, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Where does the electricity come from? Especially since the hippies managed to get the German nuclear plants offlined.


Actually 45% ist Green like Wind, Water, Sun. 30% are tradional like hard- brown coal and (russian) gas with 13%. The last 12 % are Nuclear from the last 3 running plants. 33 Are shuted down.


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2022)

Presidents have nothing to do with gas prices, they would still spike if Trump was in office


----------



## DJPlace (May 31, 2022)

it use to be 4 dollars years ago but now it's 5.... man the world is slowing dying....


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Where does the electricity come from? Especially since the hippies managed to get the German nuclear plants offlined.


Even discounting the renewables and alternatives, all other things being equal, power plants have a much higher energy efficiency than car engines. Factoring in the distribution and associated losses in gasoline vs electric power, it would still be cheaper per kilometer to burn the gasoline in a power plant and drive an electric car, than to use it in a conventional car.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 31, 2022)

Let's see... Gas is roughly 1.4euro/liter here (Belgium) 
1 us gallon= 3.8 liter
1 euro =1.07 dollar

So 1.5 dollar/ liter, or 5.6ish dollar/gallon. Rough numbers, but it's in the area. Yes, it raised here as well. Seeing how our neighbors(germany) fare, it'll probably raise more. 




KennyAtom said:


> You can walk everywhere else in the world, here we rely on cars.
> 
> Basically we're fucked at this point, people are going to become homeless, people are going to kill themselves because they're facing homelessness, we're all fucked.
> 
> It doesn't help that Biden said he'd help, but he hasn't helped.


Erm...Perhaps rely less on cars? I know it's not an easy transition, but your current price isn't higher than in other countries, and it's not like we're busy killing ourselves over here.

Finally... Biden doesn't run the oil business,so he can't set the prices. Capitalism's a bitch, isn't it?


----------



## scroeffie1984 (May 31, 2022)

you will own nothing and you will be happy klaus schwab


----------



## Hanafuda (May 31, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> EVs are getting better every moment. More and better changing stations. Virtual power plants are becoming more common. I can't wait until most gas vehicles become a thing of the past.




When I can get a full charge in 10 minutes or less and continue on down the road, I'll buy one.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 31, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Presidents have nothing to do with gas prices, they would still spike if Trump was in office




Here are 25 ways Biden HAS affected gas prices. If I were the author of this article I would shave off maybe 10 and make it "15 ways" because some of the items on the list are either not yet realized ("Build Back Better" is a proposal, not yet law) or not significant. But some are significant. (#'s 1-9 in particular)

https://americansforprosperity.org/biden-policies-raising-gas-prices/


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 31, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> When I can get a full charge in 10 minutes or less and continue on down the road, I'll buy one.


charging that fast, wiil take a little more time, but there's the option to swappable battery cars... the batteries will get old, and you'll never know what quallity trade you'll get, but at least it's fast... since most electtric cars can be charged at your own house, you can leave it charging overnight (like with your phone), if you move each day about 75% of tha fully charged battery, and charge it at home... what's the downfall? you can maybe even get it, charged using solar cells or a windmill so it'll be free (except for the repairs on those ofcourse, and the insurance, and the tax on the car)...


----------



## Hanafuda (May 31, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> charging that fast, wiil take a little more time, but there's the option to swappable battery cars... the batteries will get old, and you'll never know what quallity trade you'll get, but at least it's fast... since most electtric cars can be charged at your own house, you can leave it charging overnight (like with your phone), if you move each day about 75% of tha fully charged battery, and charge it at home... what's the downfall? you can maybe even get it, charged using solar cells or a windmill so it'll be free (except for the repairs on those ofcourse, and the insurance, and the tax on the car)...




I need a vehicle that can do a minimum 600 miles (966km) at once before needing to recharge. (Or else, 10 minute full recharge) At minimum. And that includes on the coldest days of the year, when batteries perform worst. 0 degrees F (-18 C) is possible. That's the distance to where my daughter will be going to school this fall. That's one-way, not round trip.

I'm not opposed to electric vehicles. I think we'll need a lot of new nuclear plants to support them, but that's ok too. But the tech is not practical for long distance compared to gas. Not yet.


----------



## bazamuffin (May 31, 2022)

Ha!!! We should be so lucky.  Over in the UK its about GBP8 per gallon.  Equivalent to around USD10.  Drivers get screwed to fuck over here.  We could only dream of it being so cheap


----------



## SG854 (May 31, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...Perhaps rely less on cars? I know it's not an easy transition, but your current price isn't higher than in other countries, and it's not like we're busy killing ourselves over here.
> 
> Finally... Biden doesn't run the oil business,so he can't set the prices. Capitalism's a bitch, isn't it?


U.S. is not like European countries. U.S. is huge.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (May 31, 2022)

$2/l here. Be thankful for $5/gal.


----------



## pustal (May 31, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> $2/l here. Be thankful for $5/gal.


Here too. Soon enough we'll have to sell our cars to pay for gas.


----------



## bazamuffin (May 31, 2022)

Cheaper to snort coke and run everywhere


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (May 31, 2022)

You cry about $5 per gallon? Wow...
In Europe that was the price two decades ago


----------



## WG481 (May 31, 2022)

*Stop blaming Biden.*

The inflation of gas prices is caused by both price gouging, which is obvious, and the War in Ukraine.

This is why we should switch to Waluigi Power.
It's cheap, efficient, and actually purple, not green. What, this isn't Luigi Power.


----------



## budDRY (May 31, 2022)

bazamuffin said:


> Cheaper to snort coke and run everywhere


how about crack? you dont even need to pay!!
https://freebeacon.com/biden-admini...free-crack-pipes-we-know-because-we-got-them/

in cali aka California fuel is almost $8


----------



## Taleweaver (May 31, 2022)

SG854 said:


> U.S. is not like European countries. U.S. is huge.


Yes, i know. What's that got to do with anything? It's not like you live further away from your local grocery or your job because there's more space to fill in, right?

... But I admit I might be looking at things wrong. What matters is the state of alternatives for transportation, the average daily commuting/shopping/other transport distance, social status and probably other factors. And while i think the total size of the country isn't relevant for most people, the transport sector is a different matter.

So... Come to think of it: you're right. I hadn't thought it through... (sorry if i don't edit out my first paragraph, but i think it has some merit... Even though it's overshadowed)


----------



## budDRY (May 31, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Yes, i know. What's that got to do with anything? It's not like you live further away from your local grocery or your job because there's more space to fill in, right?
> 
> ... But I admit I might be looking at things wrong. What matters is the state of alternatives for transportation, the average daily commuting/shopping/other transport distance, social status and probably other factors. And while i think the total size of the country isn't relevant for most people, the transport sector is a different matter.


there are many large states example texas. to get to places you must have a vehicle. even to do groceries. some states cities are miles away from another. what about those that travel to work. if you live in cali you'll understand. ive experienced fights on buses.

i dont think youre looking at it wrong. some places it work and some dont.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 31, 2022)

My opinion remains unchanged from when gas prices started rising: it's a small price to pay to play whatever little part I can in helping to hurt Putin.  And also it reminds me of how much I long for days when rising gas prices were the biggest concern in our country by a wide margin.


----------



## SG854 (May 31, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Yes, i know. What's that got to do with anything? It's not like you live further away from your local grocery or your job because there's more space to fill in, right?
> 
> ... But I admit I might be looking at things wrong. What matters is the state of alternatives for transportation, the average daily commuting/shopping/other transport distance, social status and probably other factors. And while i think the total size of the country isn't relevant for most people, the transport sector is a different matter.
> 
> So... Come to think of it: you're right. I hadn't thought it through... (sorry if i don't edit out my first paragraph, but i think it has some merit... Even though it's overshadowed)


You don't live in the U.S. you don't know how much we rely on cars and how far things are.


----------



## bazamuffin (May 31, 2022)

budDRY said:


> how about crack? you dont even need to pay!!
> https://freebeacon.com/biden-admini...free-crack-pipes-we-know-because-we-got-them/
> 
> in cali aka California fuel is almost $8


It was that back end of last year over here (approx GBP6.50).  We get charged per litre over here, so nobody has a real idea of how many gallons they are actually putting in because people cba converting.  Even though cars are sold on an mpg figure.  Good news amongst all these price rises, our PM is looking to bring back some imperial measures (slow claps)


----------



## lokomelo (May 31, 2022)

SG854 said:


> U.S. is not like European countries. U.S. is huge.





SG854 said:


> You don't live in the U.S. you don't know how much we rely on cars and how far things are.


have you ever heard of public transportation?

I'm not European BTW, but their transportation suggestions are not invalid, it is the quite the opposite giving how ahead they are on that matter.

PS.: Brazil is larger than contiguous US, not that matter, but seems you care about land size for whatever reason.


----------



## katsup (May 31, 2022)

I've cut back on driving significantly over the last 8 years when I starting cycling everywhere (In a California suburb).  I probably fill up my 20yr old accord once a month.  My wife has to fill up her car about once a week due to her commute to work.  What is interesting about this gas price hike compared to last is that I am not seeing less cars on the road, people are still driving for their short distance errands.

Another thing is that 70% of the cars on the road are huge gas guzzlers.  Some manufacturers have stopped making fuel efficient sedans as they were not selling.  I'm sure a lot of us knew that gas prices would increase, maybe not as fast as it did, but it was inevitable. 

I'm personally OK paying more for gas if it helps us find alternative ways to get around and save the environment.  Hopefully at least some people are doing that, even if I am not seeing it locally.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 1, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> have you ever heard of public transportation?
> 
> I'm not European BTW, but their transportation suggestions are not invalid, it is the quite the opposite giving how ahead they are on that matter.
> 
> PS.: Brazil is larger than contiguous US, not that matter, but seems you care about land size for whatever reason.


Who hasn't heard of public transportation? lol

Go back to the comments to see why I responded the way I responded to answer your question.


----------



## Kurt91 (Jun 1, 2022)

Wanted to put in my two cents for the Europeans who are telling the U.S. that we rely on cars too much.

While this seems like borderline too much info for an Internet message board, I'm going to use the actual town names specifically so that anybody interested can pull the locations up on Google Maps or Google Earth to see exactly what I'm talking about.

I live in a town in Washington called Cheney. I'm a college student. I tend to head home on the weekends when possible to see my family. I can take the public bus to Spokane. It's about 35 to 40 minutes on the bus to get to the main station. I then have to switch buses to get to the side of the city closest to where my family would be coming from to pick me up. (I don't have a driver's license of my own. Fear of driving from a bad experience as a teenager. Yeah, I know this is going to bite me in the ass in the future.)

At this point, my mother picks me up, and we run whatever errands are necessary to get the most achieved during this trip into town. We then drive about an hour from Spokane to a small town called Newport where my family lives. We actually live about five minutes away from Newport in the opposite direction from Spokane, but the town itself is sufficient to get the point across. This is a rather small town, with only a single traffic light within city limits. The public bus does not go here because there's not enough people to warrant the expenses.

There is no way in hell I would be able to get from point A to point B without a car, even giving myself the benefit of using the bus as I currently do to knock off half of the distance. I actually discussed getting an electric car with my mother yesterday. It turns out that she had looked into it as well. It would turn my bus trip to Spokane into a hard requirement as a fully-charged battery would only be able to last going directly to Cheney and home without making any side stops to run errands.

The price of gas has gone up so high, there have been several consecutive weekends were I haven't been able to visit my family simply because we can't afford the gas to make the trip.

And I'm lucky in my situation. For any of you using Google Maps/Earth to keep track of the distances I'm mentioning, take a look at some of the central states in the country, like Iowa. A lot of locations are WAY too far apart for even public transit to be a viable option, and a lot of our smaller towns (such as Newport) don't even have much beyond basic groceries and a hardware store. You need anything else, you're making a trip into a larger city (in our case, Spokane) to buy things.

Remember: "On one side of the ocean, 100 years is a long time. On the other side, 100 miles is a long distance." (I wish I could remember where the quote was originally from)


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 1, 2022)

Biden's America


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 1, 2022)

naddel81 said:


> Gas is still way too cheap for the harm it does to the planet. Here it is at 10 dollars a gallon. Although we pay in liters, but it is almost twice as expensive as in the US. and still too cheap!
> We are spoiled by the status quo. Fortunately that is going to change very soon. So sad it needed a war to get there ("thanks, Putin", I guess).





SG854 said:


> I would gladly raise the gas price to $10 a gallon if it means saving the planet.



I am sorry but shit like this pisses me off to no end. Its action without proper logic and structure in place. (Oh whats that? Purposely make something inconvenient because of "ecological reason" and make other people figure out a solution around it!) Except when you push to do something like this and there is no structure in place to make it so that there are reasonable alternatives available to make the transition painless leaving behind the few people who still choose to do things the old way because they want to. 

You want to save the world by raising gas prices? Give the people an electric car that costs less than 20k-15k and/or a trade in program to trade up their cars for an electric one for cheap as hell. That is how you enable proper motivation for your goals. If you can't do this and expect the people/companies to figure it out on their own its only going to become a colossal clusterfuck where people will not be able to afford driving to their dayjob and the corporations will just find even better ways to screw people over than help them. The rich get richer and the poor get poorer with no middle line anymore. Great job, you saved the environment!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...Perhaps rely less on cars? I know it's not an easy transition, but your current price isn't higher than in other countries, and it's not like we're busy killing ourselves over here.


That’s not easy in the US because our entire infrastructure is centered around cars. There’s actually very few places for people to walk and very few places have dedicated pedestrian means of getting to them. There’s the added “fuck you” of having little to no public transport and in many places literally no public transport. The US basically requires you to own a car or get fucked.


----------



## Runehasa (Jun 1, 2022)

naddel81 said:


> Gas is still way too cheap for the harm it does to the planet. Here it is at 10 dollars a gallon. Although we pay in liters, but it is almost twice as expensive as in the US. and still too cheap!
> We are spoiled by the status quo. Fortunately that is going to change very soon. So sad it needed a war to get there ("thanks, Putin", I guess).


Putin had nothing or very little to do with the gas hike.  That is all on the Biden administration.


----------



## budDRY (Jun 1, 2022)

this is my personal experience.
i lived in riverside county. these are my travels. Santa Clarita to banning California to orange county to Lancaster California. my job was to collect gas data/samples from landfills. google map it.

cow farts isnt the problem. $ <---

many many people in US travel to work.


----------



## naddel81 (Jun 2, 2022)

Runehasa said:


> Putin had nothing or very little to do with the gas hike.  That is all on the Biden administration.


It does not matter who you blame. We have to deal with it. Gas is still too cheap for the harm it does globally. 20 bucks a gallon would be OK to make progression in alternative energies. But I guess we are getting there faster than I thought. Prices won't drop significantly any time soon that's for sure.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jun 8, 2022)

SG854 said:


> I would gladly raise the gas price to $10 a gallon if it means saving the planet.


How is raising gas prices saving the planet if there's no actual alternative?
You still need gas so you will still use it. Then you will have countries like China and India where they do not follow western standards when it comes to contamination, so it doesn't matter how much one part of the world does to fix the issue if another part keeps making it worse. The planet is a whole, it's everyone's responsibility, but I don't see many environmental NGOs in neither of those two most contaminating countries in the planet.
Why do I have to pay higher prices so that other countries can contaminate more? That doesn't sound like a solution.

Then there's also the problem that everyone who ever talks about "we need to fight global warming" are all just pushing an ideology and a bunch of baseless opinions, rarely do I ever hear anyone mentioning any scientific development, everything is about what politician we give power and how we give more power to them.

Also ignorance when it comes to actual clean energies, pushing for solar panels when they are well known contaminators, deforestators and destructors of ecosystems, while at the same time disregarding nuclear because we all saw that three eyed fish in The Simpson.

Another part of this ignorance is that most people don't even know what they are fighting. Climate Change is inevitable, we have to be prepared for it even if we deccelerate it back to normal.
The Ozone layer healed a long time ago, and deforestation is not an issue.
What we are destroying and true cause for all our issues is the ocean. Too much plastic raises acidity, killing marine life and lowering oxigen production. So it doesn't matter how little you contaminate, if our friends in the East don't also take care.

As long as people keep saying that the solution to global warming is voting for a politician rather than simply allowing scientific development to freely form without political interferience, we won't be seeing any solution any time soon.
People truely believe that a politician that's in the pocket of every big corporation that put us in this situation in the first place is somehow going to fix the issue.


----------



## krakenx (Jun 8, 2022)

Call your senators and tell them to vote for S.3920, the Gas Price Gouging Prevention act.

https://www.congress.gov/bill/117th-congress/senate-bill/3920/text?r=1&s=1

There is no reason to be against at least an investigation into gas prices.  Any senator voting against this bill, along with those in the house who already voted against the house version of the bill are actively harming the USA on purpose and should not get your vote in November, or ever.  

https://www.reuters.com/business/energy/us-house-passes-bill-fight-oil-gas-price-gouging-2022-05-19/


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 9, 2022)

krakenx said:


> Call your senators and tell them to vote for S.3920, the Gas Price Gouging Prevention act.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/117th-congress/senate-bill/3920/text?r=1&s=1
> 
> ...


While its a damn good effort in your part, you need to remember at the end of the day no amount of phone calls or good will can or will overturn the power of lobbying and money, and the oil industry has pockets deeper than the earths core.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 9, 2022)

Where have you been? It's $6.87 [average] where I live.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 9, 2022)

You think that is expensive?! Here a LITER for Gas is 25 SEK (about 2.5$)


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 9, 2022)

linuxares said:


> You think that is expensive?! Here a LITER for Gas is 25 SEK (about 2.5$)



A Liter? [tries to convert  it to gallon] Slightly less than a gallon I believe. Not good.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> A Liter? [tries to convert  it to gallon] Slightly less than a gallon I believe. Not good.


yeah a gallon is about 3.75L So it's really expensive here.


----------



## WG481 (Jun 9, 2022)

Boy oh boy do I love price gouging.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 9, 2022)

Bah... It's not just only gas.
Yeah, gas prices are affected the most.
But inflation is everywhere, milk, clothing, a kebap, electricity... you name it, it is all going up quite fast.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 9, 2022)

WG481 said:


> Boy oh boy do I love price gouging.



Gas was average $2 a gallon in the US three years ago. Were they price gouging then? If not, why not?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 9, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Bah... It's not just only gas.
> Yeah, gas prices are affected the most.
> But inflation is everywhere, milk, clothing, a kebap, electricity... you name it, it is all going up quite fast.



And that some of it is also because of TRUCKS that take these Products to the markets.


----------



## appleburger (Jun 9, 2022)

There's no need to split hairs over pointing fingers at one person being responsible for gas prices.  For one, that's not true, and even some very light reading or understanding of economics reveals that.

Quick right up for anyone who actually likes educating themselves instead of making ignorant assumptions: https://www.investopedia.com/articles/economics/08/gas-prices.asp

Beyond whoever I want to decide to "be mad at" due to gas prices, we've all been told from a young age that it's a resource that is disappearing.  What did we really expect?  I remember in middle school hearing that gas could be depleted by the time I'm in my 60s (31 now).  Whether that number is perfectly accurate is irrelevant - we're gonna run out of gas, so it stands to reason that we're going to want to move away from that sooner rather than later.  It gives us more options while gas is still around, and gives us time to improve alternative sources.

We live in a world of limited resources, and the more you limit a market, the more manipulation you're obviously going to see.  No way around that.  Beanie babies, Magic The Gathering Cards, PS5, etc. are manipulated when you have limited numbers, too.  That's what draws in market manipulators.  Yes, it's annoying that people do it, but they aren't the cause, they're a symptom.

So, imo, rather than being butthurt at a specific person, group, or whatever, we're better off looking at what the best way to move forward is.  I got a Tesla Model S on facebook for 22K and it's been a great experience and value.  Costs me roughly 30-50 bucks a month to keep it fully charged at home.  I haven't had to charge at a station for more than two times in over a year.  Highly recommend checking out EVs if it fits your lifestyle.  It's unfortunate that the higher mileage vehicles still aren't as affordable, but as time moves on they will be.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 9, 2022)

appleburger said:


> There's no need to split hairs over pointing fingers at one person being responsible for gas prices.  For one, that's not true, and even some very light reading or understanding of economics reveals that.
> 
> Quick right up for anyone who actually likes educating themselves instead of making ignorant assumptions: https://www.investopedia.com/articles/economics/08/gas-prices.asp
> 
> ...



I shall Still Staunchly, Point my finger at the Petroleum Companies.


----------



## appleburger (Jun 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I shall Still Staunchly, Point my finger at the Petroleum Companies.


Lol, there you go.  Problem solved!


----------



## WG481 (Jun 9, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Gas was average $2 a gallon in the US three years ago. Were they price gouging then? If not, why not?


Nope.
Because there was no war in a white country.

They're gouging now because "Russian oil supply is limited" or whatever.
*What's funny is that oil companies just rent out federal land and refuse to drill on it as another excuse for upping prices. There could be plenty of gas if some oil company just drilled for once.*


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 9, 2022)

appleburger said:


> So, imo, rather than being butthurt at a specific person, group, or whatever, we're better off looking at what the best way to move forward is.  I got a Tesla Model S on facebook for 22K and it's been a great experience and value.  Costs me roughly 30-50 bucks a month to keep it fully charged at home.  I haven't had to charge at a station for more than two times in over a year.  Highly recommend checking out EVs if it fits your lifestyle.  It's unfortunate that the higher mileage vehicles still aren't as affordable, but as time moves on they will be.



Sure thing, do you have 22k to spare for a used Model S for me? How about for everyone else? If money like that was so easy to come by and sit on I think the problems we are all having right now would be a far, far away bad dream for a majority of us than what we are dealing with right now. If the solution was always to stop bitching and open our wallets we would have virtually no issues here and now. How absolutely does one have to be so far up their own arsehole to believe and happily suggest such things is just a showing of how out of touch you are with the rest of the world. 

Also to further dunk on your limited reach of scope with reality, just did some searching within a 500 mile range for used Model S Tesla's and the cheapest seems to be around 32-34k between private listings, car resellers and so on. That is a 10k difference right there, and for that price I could buy a decent mid-range brand new. That's just not logically sound to buy something that much that is used. I am sure with many others here its probably not that much better with pricing. 

Finally the stations themselves are nice to have when you live somewhere where they are fully deployed. Some states/territories are still slacking hard in this department. Hell, some states even ban the sale of Teslas. Can't push the EV future now if there are whole states limiting their sale and therefor resale. Other EV options are strictly limited as well, with pricing pushing a premium mindset for a car that most people should by all right should be able to affordably own if the care about making the future a better place is and has ever been the intention here, and not just selling these as a form of premium vehicle so the average person could never own one and will forever have to rely on fossil fuels. 

There is much to have problems with the world here. A lot of those problems exist because entites can just open their wallets like you and just make the problem go away for them. It does not work for everyone, just those who are privileged enough to make it so for them.


----------



## appleburger (Jun 9, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Sure thing, do you have 22k to spare for a used Model S for me? How about for everyone else? If money like that was so easy to come by and sit on I think the problems we are all having right now would be a far, far away bad dream for a majority of us than what we are dealing with right now. If the solution was always to stop bitching and open our wallets we would have virtually no issues here and now. How absolutely does one have to be so far up their own arsehole to believe and happily suggest such things is just a showing of how out of touch you are with the rest of the world.
> 
> Also to further dunk on your limited reach of scope with reality, just did some searching within a 500 mile range for used Model S Tesla's and the cheapest seems to be around 32-34k between private listings, car resellers and so on. That is a 10k difference right there, and for that price I could buy a decent mid-range brand new. That's just not logically sound to buy something that much that is used. I am sure with many others here its probably not that much better with pricing.
> 
> ...


You should read my post more carefully.  I can see how you went down the path of "appleburger thinks the answer is that he got a tesla", but that's not what I was trying to say at all lol.

  "Stop bitching" is not the takeaway there.  Nor is "you all should get a tesla".  I was in the market for it, and 22k was not unreasonable over a year ago after selling my gas car.  I said looking at alternative solutions is more productive than pointing fingers at a single person over a non-renewable resource becoming over priced.  My little sister Door Dashes for a living and got herself an EV, too.  She's saving money overall, one year later.  If you sell a gas car and take a personal loan on a used EV, plenty are very affordable.  The rates are crazy good on them, too.

Your search aligns with what's here in Georgia.  Again, you're making assumptions and didn't carefully read the post.  I didn't write when I even bought the car.  I bought it over a year ago and got lucky with the price.  They were going for about 28k at the time.  It had 160k miles on it, but these cars can go way over in mileage compared to gas cars.

Fourthly, I said pretty explicitly that I charge the car at home.  I don't know why you're talking about superchargers.  You don't need superchargers - like I said, I've only had to use one twice.  You can just hook up the same line you would for a camper.  Not to mention there are plenty of chargers you can use with an adapter.



> And once again - I highly recommend checking out EVs *if it fits your lifestyle.*


if it fits your lifestyle.
if it fits your lifestyle.

I can understand some of what I said coming across as ambiguous and where that could lead to a misunderstanding, but I don't think you gave my post a fair shake at all.  I'm well aware that EVs aren't ready for everyone yet.  I do think people that are privileged enough to make them work should really consider it.

I wholeheartedly agree that it sucks gas is so expensive and unreliable.  I'm just saying it's not going to get any better and EVs are becoming a good option for a lot of people.  I'm confident they're going to be fully adopted by the time gas becomes an even more serious crisis.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2022)

If the government started putting price caps or even complete nationalization of gas, I wonder how many people here would complain about messing with the "free market" instead.


----------



## XDel (Jun 10, 2022)

It's because Biden works for the World Economic Forum, all this was planned while and before Trump was even president, that's why they wanted him out. Not to say Trump is savior of the world, but he was in the way. It was pre-planned to weaken America.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 10, 2022)

I'm not sure about other areas of the world, but here in the states we saw a drastic rise in both the ridesharing and delivery industries, especially during the pandemic. DoorDash, Lyft, Amazon, Uber, plus all the corporate conglomerates and outsourcing to privatized delivery agents, have all contributed to a huge demand for oil on many fronts. Blame Biden all you want, but Trump pulled soldiers out of the middle East at the ass end of his Covid controlled presidency, which certainly didn't help gas prices either. So couple a massive industry wholly dependent on the increased demand for a finite resource with the fact that we've withdrawn from two major imports of oil, and you have a problem that far supercedes Orange Bad Man and Sleepy Joe. 

But please God, let's keep making this a primarily Democrat blamed, American only problem.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 10, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> EVs are getting better every moment. More and better changing stations. Virtual power plants are becoming more common. I can't wait until most gas vehicles become a thing of the past.



Production and use of an EV with a 400mi range battery generates more CO2 than the average ICE vehicle.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 10, 2022)

The Bidenflation


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 10, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> The Bidenflation



Thank God we never had an issue with gas prices before his presidency. I can't wait for him to get impeached twice so we can have $2 gas prices again. /S


----------



## appleburger (Jun 10, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Production and use of an EV with a 400mi range battery generates more CO2 than the average ICE vehicle.



This is true because electricity is still largely generated from fossil fuels.  We're running out of those.  So, we're dealing with multiple issues here (not necessarily in order):

1. Replacing fossil fuels.  This has to happen, regardless of environmental impact.  They're going away, likely in our lifetime, even
2. Using whatever alternative we come up with to generate power (electricity seems to be the way we're headed)
3. Reducing the carbon footprint

This is also without addressing the power grid infrastructure challenges EVs currently face.  The CO2 thing is worth bringing up, but it's specifically poignant to bring up when somebody says they "bought an EV for the environment".  That's when this info becomes a strong case.  It's not better for the environment yet.  Not until we replace fossil fuels.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 10, 2022)

appleburger said:


> This is true because electricity is still largely generated from fossil fuels.  We're running out of those.  So, we're dealing with multiple issues here (not necessarily in order):
> 
> 1. Replacing fossil fuels.  This has to happen, regardless of environmental impact.  They're going away, likely in our lifetime, even
> 2. Using whatever alternative we come up with to generate power (electricity seems to be the way we're headed)
> ...


Nuclear. Nuclear. Nuclear.
I say this and go away because people usually take this badly.
But the  only realistic solution to the short, middle and perhaps also the long term energy and environmental problem is "scary" nuclear energy.


----------



## mituzora (Jun 10, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Nuclear. Nuclear. Nuclear.
> I say this and go away because people usually take this badly.
> But the  only realistic solution to the short, middle and perhaps also the long term energy and environmental problem is "scary" nuclear energy.


another clean energy resource that's severely untapped is wind energy, but Trumpers want to blame that stuff for causing radiation, or whatever fits their agenda.  There's also solar, and other renewable resources that we can shift resources into further developing.  

There's plenty of ways to combat CO2 emissions and provide clean, renewable energy, but alas, big oil lobbies people to think it's all the Democrats' fault.  even though they've had record profits this year....but I digress.


----------



## appleburger (Jun 10, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Nuclear. Nuclear. Nuclear.
> I say this and go away because people usually take this badly.
> But the  only realistic solution to the short, middle and perhaps also the long term energy and environmental problem is "scary" nuclear energy.


I've been hearing this a lot through the grapevine, but haven't dived into the rabbit hole, yet.  Do you know of any good sources that map out how a switch over to nuclear energy would go?

I do know that nuclear = scary is very outdated, of course, but I'm not aware of what we'd need to change in regards to infrastructure to make it viable at scale, or if there are any other challenges we'd have to address.


----------



## Viri (Jun 10, 2022)

LoggerMan said:


> Suggesting that Trump would have somehow avoided the invasion of Ukraine?


I legit believe Trump would have started a war with Russia over Ukraine, if it made the US/him look weak. Putin knew this, and did fuck all. Putin tried to warn Trump over Russian mercenaries in Syria and to back off, Trump responded by drone striking said Russian mercenaries, and killed them. Putin did fuck all in response.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/13/russia-warns-of-consequences-for-us-led-strike-on-syria.html


----------



## Viri (Jun 10, 2022)

Sypherone said:


> In Germany we pay actually average 2,15 Euro for 1 Liter. By 3,785 Liter per gallon its around 9 USD for 1 Gallon.
> 
> Thx goes to Russia. But good that we are on the way for Electric cars to be more independent from it.
> 
> Begging these Year it stands by 1.60€ , but raising constantly since years to get the people to look for alternatives. With begging of the Electric Vehicle there is one, now.


If you do get electric cars, where is that electricity going to come from? Also, isn't hindsight funny? If only they listened to Trump of all people.


----------



## appleburger (Jun 10, 2022)

Viri said:


> If you do get electric cars, where is that electricity going to come from? Also, isn't hindsight funny? If only they listened to Trump of all people.



If you run out of fossil fuels, where are you going to get your fossil fuels from?


----------



## Viri (Jun 10, 2022)

appleburger said:


> If you run out of fossil fuels, where are you going to get your fossil fuels from?


You didn't answer my question. If you all switched to electric cars, where is the energy going to come from? What is going to generate all that electricity for your cars?


----------



## mituzora (Jun 10, 2022)

Viri said:


> If you do get electric cars, where is that electricity going to come from? Also, isn't hindsight funny? If only they listened to Trump of all people.





Viri said:


> You didn't answer my question. If you all switched to electric cars, where is the energy going to come from? What is going to generate all that electricity for your cars?




Uhh Wind? Solar? Nuclear? Hydro?  There's plenty of clean/renewable energy already readily available that people apparently forget about.  In the midwest US, there's plenty of places to plant wind farms.  In Nevada, the entire city of las vegas is powered by a dam, and nuclear energy is incredibly efficient and clean.


----------



## appleburger (Jun 10, 2022)

Viri said:


> You didn't answer my question. If you all switched to electric cars, where is the energy going to come from? What is going to generate all that electricity for your cars?


True, I didn't answer it there, but a few of us did address it a few posts above.  Moving from fossil fuels is a necessity, independent from any other factors, since we're running out.  That includes alternatives for generating electricity.  The strongest arguments I've heard have been for nuclear, but I don't know much beyond the surface level proposal.  I'd like to learn more about how that'd look if anyone knows any good sources for that pitch.


----------



## Coto (Jun 11, 2022)

XDel said:


> It's because Biden works for the World Economic Forum, all this was planned while and before Trump was even president, that's why they wanted him out. Not to say Trump is savior of the world, but he was in the way. It was pre-planned to weaken America.


And just to remind people.... i told you all way back WEF and UN is disarming USA citizens

WEF Agenda on disarming people:


> (... lots of bullshit....)
> *Today, they are the gun of choice for Americans, and have played a role in most of the country’s high-casualty shootings, highlighting a dramatic shift in the style and potential impact of gun ownership.*



And China is #1 investor in all of them. Russia #2 through New Development Bank:


> On July 11, Putin began a weeklong trip to Brazil, Argentina, Nicaragua and Cuba, which included attending the sixth BRICS’ summit and the launch of the organization’s New Development Bank. But what did the trip, which included meetings with Nicaraguan President Daniel Ortega, President Cristina Fernandez of Argentina and a photo-op with Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro





> But signs of Russian ambitions with Latin America extended beyond trade deals. While in the region, Putin sought to confirm the deployment of the GLONASS global positioning system in the Americas – the Russian government’s alternative to the U.S. government-sponsored GPS system. *Russia recently denied access to GPS data in territories it controls, while the U.S. has denied the placement of GLONASS over its territory. Putin is eager to challenge GPS and the U.S. government by finding additional sites in the Western Hemisphere beyond Brazil and the Chilean coast over which to install new satellite stations*. During his visit, both Cuba and Argentina agreed to the installation of GLONASS high altitude satellite navigation systems.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 11, 2022)

spoggi said:


> That's insane
> Hopefully Putin wont live for long



I wish his Cancer a speedy recovery


----------



## spoggi (Jun 11, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> I wish his Cancer a speedy recovery


He's already dead


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 13, 2022)

Biden straight up said he's going to reduce oil supplies for the USA due to climate change and wanting to transition to electric cars. He laughed and bragged about it.

What I also find hilarious is the claim that Biden can't control or isn't responsible for the gas prices by the liberals. However, when he says he's releasing oil reserves to cut the price of gas suddenly he is responsible.

I swear, liberals are dumb as shit.


----------



## jordash25 (Jun 13, 2022)

Why look left or right when the truth is right in front of us?


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 13, 2022)

DarknessPlay3r said:


> Thank the Oil industry as a whole, not just one section of government.
> 
> Political color means nothing when the currency under it is black gold.


I'm fairly Biden's executive order, shutting down a domestic pipeline, making us less self sustaining and more beholden to foreign oil giants is absolutely justifiable grounds for blaming a section of government.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 13, 2022)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Biden straight up said he's going to reduce oil supplies for the USA due to climate change and wanting to transition to electric cars. He laughed and bragged about it.
> 
> What I also find hilarious is the claim that Biden can't control or isn't responsible for the gas prices by the liberals. However, when he says he's releasing oil reserves to cut the price of gas suddenly he is responsible.
> 
> I swear, liberals are dumb as shit.



Biden can only legally open the Strategic Petroleum Reserve through executive order; all other oil reserves contained within U.S. borders are privately owned by oil companies. Forcing them to open their reserves grossly oversteps his boundaries into private entities, something only a dictator could do and possibly get away with. It seems like he's trying to spur the green energy model before we have to rely solely on internal, privatized oil which will cause prices to skyrocket even higher than they are now.



Gamemaster1379 said:


> I'm fairly Biden's executive order, shutting down a domestic pipeline, making us less self sustaining and more beholden to foreign oil giants is absolutely justifiable grounds for blaming a section of government.



A lot of you Republicans seem to forget that your lord and savior first authorized the withdrawal from Afghanistan back in 2020/21, where oil reserves are by the trillion barrel. Joe was a little late on the pullout, probably trying to broker a last minute oil deal to help combat the already rising gas prices that slowly started during Trump's presidency as COVID caused the delivery and rideshare business to boom, which for those of you that have trouble with critical thinking, meant that even more oil was being consumed. Not shutting down the pipeline could have helped combat the current issue of oil prices, but since the pipeline hadn't been in active use for over a decade, it's shutdown did not immediately contribute to the prices we have now.

Some of y'all seem to forget that gas prices fluctuate with every new president anyway, as we have to broker new deals or reform current deals to reflect the views of whatever color the Capitol's flying that day, battling imports and exports with people we may not like to ease our use of emergency oil that we've had since back when America was isolationist.

Man, and I hear liberals are dumb.


----------



## Viri (Jun 13, 2022)

mituzora said:


> Uhh Wind? Solar? Nuclear? Hydro?  There's plenty of clean/renewable energy already readily available that people apparently forget about.  In the midwest US, there's plenty of places to plant wind farms.  In Nevada, the entire city of las vegas is powered by a dam, and nuclear energy is incredibly efficient and clean.


We cannot build those over night. Driving an EV, is still driving a car that is most likely powered by gas. The power to generate EVs is still gas or coal.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 13, 2022)

Viri said:


> We cannot build those over night. Driving an EV, is still driving a car that is most likely powered by gas. The power to generate EVs is still gas or coal.


Isn't it ideal to have something a little better than not at all?


----------



## assassinz (Jun 13, 2022)

Now almost $6 a gallon. Probably higher as 4th of July approaches because of "more people traveling".


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> Isn't it ideal to have something a little better than not at all?


Nah, let's just keep making up excuses, so we don't have to change. In fact, make things worse.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jun 13, 2022)

naddel81 said:


> Gas is still way too cheap for the harm it does to the planet. Here it is at 10 dollars a gallon. Although we pay in liters, but it is almost twice as expensive as in the US. and still too cheap!
> We are spoiled by the status quo. Fortunately that is going to change very soon. So sad it needed a war to get there ("thanks, Putin", I guess).




ok elon why dont you take a step back and relax and let the adults talk.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jun 13, 2022)

DarknessPlay3r said:


> Thank the Oil industry as a whole, not just one section of government.
> 
> Political color means nothing when the currency under it is black gold.



*remembers  geen new deal*  makes sense to me!!!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> Afghanistan back in 2020/21, where oil reserves are by the trillion barrel.


Does Afghanistan have much in the way of oil, much less readily tapped and such*? As far as I am aware it has never been an exporter or such things, indeed net import basically forever.

Has plenty of mineral reserves, albeit untapped with most of the war puppeteers probably looking for the long game there, which does include a notable Lithium deposit.

https://www.reuters.com/world/asia-...stans-untapped-minerals-resources-2021-08-19/ reckons 1.6 billion barrels of oil, which is not nothing, but still basically nowhere on the big lists.

*it is landlocked, surrounded by Iran and a bunch of ?stans that are none too stable themselves so good luck with pipelines.

If we are going to do US wars of pointlessness then Iraq on the other hand. That is a different matter and potentially more readily thrown at the feet of people that care about the colour of the tie the person that is pretending to be their friend. Granted while winning wars is easy it seems the US does not have the stomach or indeed much in the way of capability to win the peace so meh.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 13, 2022)

naddel81 said:


> Gas is still way too cheap for the harm it does to the planet. Here it is at 10 dollars a gallon. Although we pay in liters, but it is almost twice as expensive as in the US. and still too cheap!
> We are spoiled by the status quo. Fortunately that is going to change very soon. So sad it needed a war to get there ("thanks, Putin", I guess).


How about you try to call an Uber every time you need to travel anywhere.

Own nothing and be happy...


----------



## Runehasa (Jun 13, 2022)

naddel81 said:


> It does not matter who you blame. We have to deal with it. Gas is still too cheap for the harm it does globally. 20 bucks a gallon would be OK to make progression in alternative energies. But I guess we are getting there faster than I thought. Prices won't drop significantly any time soon that's for sure.


Transitioning to clean energy is fine but you do it by transitioning slowly.  You dont cancel leases on drilling shut down pipelines and more until the infrastructure is in place sustainable and affordable for the Majority of the country.  The Biden Administration and Democrats don't give 2 F's about Americans and they need to go one way or another.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 13, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Does Afghanistan have much in the way of oil, much less readily tapped and such*? As far as I am aware it has never been an exporter or such things, indeed net import basically forever.
> 
> Has plenty of mineral reserves, albeit untapped with most of the war puppeteers probably looking for the long game there, which does include a notable Lithium deposit.
> 
> ...



I know oil wasn't the main reason we went to war with the middle east, but all that "democracy" we've been trying to install over there veiled the big fact that we want them to export oil to us; it's eerily reminiscent of the reasoning behind Pearl Harbor. From the few different sources I've r looked into, it seems that while that area is rich in oil, they have not wanted to do business with us since well before 9/11. 

So now that we've backed out of the Middle East and Russia, we have to export oil from other areas. Shutting down the Keystone Pipeline is a good move for green energy, but it seems there's something a little more as well.

Trump set up tariffs on China which continues to this day. Both he and Biden contributed to pulling out of Afghanistan. Biden shut down a pipeline coming from Canada that hasn't been in use for over a decade, and now we're refusing to import oil from Russia due to the Russian-Ukraine conflict. Something is starting to smell like isolationism, something America was founded upon (to some extent).


----------



## k7ra (Jun 13, 2022)

It's Russia fault!
Remember dinosaur died, it's because of Putin!
Remember how GOD create this world so long?
Because Russians cant be taken light


----------



## k7ra (Jun 13, 2022)

SG854 said:


> You Americans rely too much on gas


Gas addicted


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 13, 2022)

Get ready cuz Ukraine has banned all exports now


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 13, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> Get ready cuz Ukraine has banned all exports now


Good. They need those resources for themselves


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 14, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> Biden can only legally open the Strategic Petroleum Reserve through executive order; all other oil reserves contained within U.S. borders are privately owned by oil companies. Forcing them to open their reserves grossly oversteps his boundaries into private entities, something only a dictator could do and possibly get away with. It seems like he's trying to spur the green energy model before we have to rely solely on internal, privatized oil which will cause prices to skyrocket even higher than they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, because of a bunch of other indirect controversies, a directly impacting, major contender is somehow suddenly "not a big deal" because of identity politics -- of which you reinforce with an ad hominem argument. 

Call me an idiot if you want all you like, but it's not my virtuous, detached from reality voting policies that are pushing us towards hyperinflation and a collapsing economy.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jun 14, 2022)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> Ah yes, because of a bunch of other indirect controversies, a directly impacting, major contender is somehow suddenly "not a big deal" because of identity politics -- of which you reinforce with an ad hominem argument.
> 
> Call me an idiot if you want all you like, but it's not my virtuous, detached from reality voting policies that are pushing us towards hyperinflation and a collapsing economy.



Sounds a lot better than blaming one and only one person who's not a dictator, has to have Senate pass any law he wishes to pushes (aside from executive actions)


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 14, 2022)

So for those that do not know we had a bill recently on the table about Price gouging on Gas and Oil.

Typically I am not one to lean on sides as I think both sides are with their own great deal of problems and massive shitheads, however when shit like this happens its pretty evident who is to blame here for these problems.


----------



## caki883 (Jun 14, 2022)

Russia*Moscow**$2.10 / Gallon*


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 15, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> I thought you were going to do something, Biden. You said that you were going to lower gas prices.
> 
> I never thought I'd say this, but I miss the good ol' days under Trump, when gas was 2 dollars a gallon, and not this expensive behemoth that'll raise costs of living to the point that multiple people will become homeless.


I'm pretty mad about it too. But Kenny, you couldn't even afford 1 dollar gas. Sorry bro


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 15, 2022)

Wait a minute I was told this was Putin's price hike 
imagine Invoking emergency powers to reverse your own policies after blaming Putin. Amazing.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 15, 2022)

About 2.20CAD per litre here


----------

